# First Bill Fish on (Skip N Skool)



## BlueWater2 (Sep 27, 2007)

Best fishing trip for me EVER !!!!!!!!!!!:hoppingmad I have my 3 sons( Curtis 23) (Nick 18)and (Alex16) here from Calif to atend our wedding on Thursday. So I plan a trolling trip to the spur and swordfishing night and to troll in . Well it starts off slow but around 5:30 Monday afternoon about 10 miles south of the nipple a dalphin takes the far back middel blue & white islander ,,small one around 7 pounds. Wasnt sure anything was on it but we could see some thing draging and then all of a suden a large Marlin comes out of the water and crashs him . Leaves marks on its side !!!! Didnt get a hook up on the marlin. Didnt put it in free spool so I have kicked my self in the ass many times rethinking what I did wrong !!!!!! Any way we keep going to towards the spur. My buddys boat alarm goes off. (Buddy boating with Seastraight). We are short of the spur and deside to stop in 1000 feet of water and spend the night. They have one hit ,us 0 but I have never seen a pertyer night with all the stars.Start heading in trolling at daylight and after about an hour we get a knock down with a hookup on a Marlin.Either a small Blue or a good size white Marlin !!! Im not sure but will add pictures TM. Fight lasts around 25 to 30 minutes and we get the hook out and watch him swim away. Troll for another 2 hours with no action so deside to pick up and come in to the edge. Stop at a nice spot and drop down dead cigs. The boys start catching Bonita and a King and then Curtis gets hit by a 15 pound Dalphin,get him to the boat andI gaff it and bring it in the boat .Well you all know what happens then !!!!!!! Blood starts going everywhere and I cant stop laughing watching the boys reaction to this. Now we are all covered in blood and the boat is a mess but my sides are hurting from laughing worse than my back.!!!!!! What a HOOT !!!!!!!!!!! Again ,will do my best to add pictures TM GOD is good !!! P.S. Would also like to thank Kenny Mann at Em Coast for dialing my boat in for a trip like this and then would not take a penny for it.


----------



## Cuz (Oct 1, 2007)

Congrats on your first Marlin. Sound like you had a very nice trip. It's allways special when you fish with your kids.:letsdrink


----------



## Magic236 (Oct 1, 2007)

Congrats on your billfish. Don't beat yourself up on the missed marlin with the small dorado that was hooked. It would be almost impossible for the hook to set in the marlin as the hook is in the dorado's mouth. Hit us w/ some pics and maybe we can get an ID. Enjoy the wedding.


----------



## recess (Oct 8, 2007)

Way to go Chuck. Congrats on the bill what a thrilled it must of been. Great jobs on taking your sons. Gene


----------



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

Very cool, there is nothing better than spending the day and night out in the canyon when the weather co operates. What lure did the bill hit? You said your buddies boat alarm went off? What happened?



MScontender


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

Congradulations on your first billfish and welcome to the club. The only bad thing about this is that some kind of virus gets into your blood and you keep wanting to do it. The Marlin that hit the Mahi was probably a good sized fellow. We used 10-15 pound Mahi for trolled live baits in Hawaii and they brought the big boys to the hook. I know if I catch one that size here he goes right back out in the spread. So far no takers for me here in the Gulf of Mexico. Keep on fishing and tight lines and screaming drags to you.

Kim


----------



## -=Desperado=- (Jun 19, 2009)

looks like you left out a couple details lol.its all good.congrats


----------



## BlueWater2 (Sep 27, 2007)

Still need help to get pictures on this thread ,,,Please


----------



## BlueWater2 (Sep 27, 2007)

I sent the pictures to some one and they are going to help me put them on here ...Sorry for the wait !!!!!


----------



## Fiver (Nov 6, 2008)

I told Chuck I'd help him post his pictures, and here they are..picture of themarlin is third from the top:


----------



## DISANTO (Oct 1, 2007)

Awesome...congrats fellas...nice ******!


----------



## David Ridenour (Sep 28, 2007)

Great report and a lifetime memory for all involved. Thanks for sharing a special moment.


----------



## User6882 (Feb 4, 2009)

looks like a white marlin to me


----------



## HaterAide (Nov 9, 2007)

Definately looks like a ******. Pectoral fins look to give it away, but not 100% sure. Congratulations on your success!


----------



## -=Desperado=- (Jun 19, 2009)

> *HaterAide (7/29/2009)*Definately looks like a ******. Pectoral fins look to give it away, but not 100% sure. Congratulations on your success!




the spots on the dors give it away as a white.blues have none

or maybe 1 or 2 total.rounded pectoral also.figured someone with your caliber of knowledge would know that.


----------



## HaterAide (Nov 9, 2007)

> *i ?!u?d ?uop (7/29/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *HaterAide (7/29/2009)*Definately looks like a ******. Pectoral fins look to give it away, but not 100% sure. Congratulations on your success!
> ...


Please feel free to photoshop/adobe the spots on this billfish, as I cannot identify them on the dorsal fin. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Huntinman (Aug 12, 2008)

Thats Awesome! Congrats on the Bill!


----------



## BlueWater2 (Sep 27, 2007)

I knew WWW Fishing would have some smart ass remark about my post.. JUST kidding Will..It was one of your luars that caught the Marlin ,,thanks for help landing my first bill on my boat !!!!!!!!:hoppingmad I will come by and get a few more for my next trip out .


----------



## Dylan (Apr 15, 2008)

Way to go guys..That last pic is one youll remember your whole lives..Great job!


----------



## Dylan (Apr 15, 2008)

You are the guy we met at Ft. Pickens the other night! You were telling us about your wedding! Congrats again! We were the 4 worn out knuckleheads! Im glad good things like that happend to a nice guy like you! What good timing also!


----------



## BlueWater2 (Sep 27, 2007)

Bump


----------



## Dylan (Apr 15, 2008)

??????? Maybe you arnt the same guy?? Pretty coincidental though someone got married, had his kids in town and caught a marlin on his boat with a cuddy...


----------



## BlueWater2 (Sep 27, 2007)

It was me out at Fort pickens,,been going out there alot latley. Its one of favorite placese to go.


----------



## saltcritter (Jul 19, 2009)

I remember him from Pickens too, i was the lady catchin the black snapper that night he came out, I think he was gettin married the next day


----------



## BlueWater2 (Sep 27, 2007)

That was me,,Everthing turned out great.Thanks for veiwing this thread and the kind coments..


----------

